# Plants for sale



## LizStreithorst (Aug 5, 2015)

This guy's LFS wanted to screw him on a bunch of nice plants. I don't do plants so the only way I can help him out is by posting a link to the forum he posted to. http://www.aquariumforum.com/f35/temporary-jc-plant-sale-96921.html


----------

